

With hacker attacks on the rise, Facebook Connect emerges as security solution - Sam_Odio
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/18/3165445/facebook-connect-hackers-formspring

======
mkjones
I'm glad to see people talking about this. I get that it's somewhat scary to
depend on a third-party site for authentication to yours, but it seems like
that tradeoff is more than worth it given how difficult it is to implement
secure login. I've always thought that it's most important to spend time
building features core to your product that differentiate it from others, and
login is rarely one of those.

Also, we put a lot of effort into not just login security (keeping bad guys
out) but also account recovery (letting good guys in), which is even more
often overlooked. (I work on the team that builds login at Facebook).

------
tomasien
Sam Hacker News's reaction is one thing, Reddit's will be a whole other ball
game. They HATE FB login over there.

